# Pier Net



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a collapsable pier net with rubber tubing in the ring part and in the inside of the tubing is a metal ring that keeps the net open, but that ring rusted and broke last time I used it. Any ideas on what to put inside the tubing instead of the metal?


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*was yours the...*

large or standard?
I have several of each left over from the old "Bridge Store" ...I'll trade you a new one for (the promise of) a Pompano ...


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

plastic tubing filled with quickcreate that will help keep the lower part of the net weighted


----------

